# Employment Letter - Fiance Visa



## Alisonjane88 (Jul 21, 2013)

I am currently in the process of acquiring a letter of employment from my company as I am the sponsor for my fiance's visa application. I am paid £13,000 basic salary per annum, then £2.80 per hour on top of this for the work I actually do, and then a monthly performance-based incentive. This forum has already helped me to establish that I should apply under category A, non-salaried employment. The application guidelines state that the letter of employment should include:

(i) the person's employment and gross annual salary;
(ii) the length of their employment;
(iii) the period over which they have been or were paid the level of salary relied upon in the application; and
(iv) the type of employment (permanent, fixed-term contract or agency).

However when applying as non-salaried, to get your 'gross salary' for the app. you are supposed to take your earnings for the last six months, divide it by 6 and multiply by 12 as technically, I do not have a specified 'gross salary' because my earnings vary every month. Therefore what should my company put to cover this in the letter? Should they just put details of my basic salary, hourly pay and incentive and make it clear that my pay varies each month? I want to get this letter exactly right the first time as getting it from the company is a major hassle in the first place! 
Also, does "(iii) the period over which they have been or were paid the level of salary relied upon in the application;" basically mean that they need to detail when I received a pay rise, and how much my pay was increased by?

Thanks so much for your help in advance.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, you are right. That's what the employment letter should say.
The period over which you were paid the level of salary replied upon is the last 6 months leading to the date of application.


----------



## Alisonjane88 (Jul 21, 2013)

Hi Joppa. Thank you for the reply  Sorry to be a pain but could you clarify your second point? I'm still struggling to understand.. It refers to the six months prior to my application... but what do my employers need to write in the letter about this? Just that this is the level of salary I have been receiving for the last six months? I received a small payrise a couple of months ago (only an extra 20p an hour) so does this need to be mentioned, along with the date it was implemented? Thanks again.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Just show the excerpts from FM-SE or FM 1.7 relating to the letter of employment and they should produce an appropriate document.


----------

